# I made a few dropper rigs



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

out of some small spoons I had layin around. If I was planning to use them for perch under the ice , about how long should I make the leader to the hook ? Ive never used them before so I dont really know. I was thinking 4 to 6 inches ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

2 1/2 to 3 inches, any longer and your tangled up!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ill take 2 dozen!! NICE GOING!! Looking good!,,,and fish2win is right..those are a bit long...make then as short as you can!!


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

You may want to shorten those up a bit. Other than that they should work fine. A stiffer dropper line will cut down on tangles too. A standard tear drop jig below a spoon works well also. I've been using a similar rig this season and have caught a variety of fish on it. Dropper rigs work!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I did some and re-tied them all 3 times until I got them down to 3 inches. For some reason, I just could not get it right the first or second time. I think it was psychological (longer is better - which it isn't). So make them short and enjoy using them.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

yonderfishin
put split shot 4" above hook,or use small jig 1/32 insted of hook.

snag


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

As far as droppers go, go you guys use teardrops/ hooks and shot with maggot/waxies and go bare hook with minnows?

Alan


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Northern said:


> As far as droppers go, go you guys use teardrops/ hooks and shot with maggot/waxies and go bare hook with minnows?
> 
> Alan


I'm new to this. I just put Panfish Hooks on most of them (for now). I have 1 small Swedish Pimple that has a Black Ant tied to the Dropper Line.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I made one with a Swedish pimple and 3" dropperline tied to a Ratso jig. I tipped it with a waxie and/or minnow head. I didn't do verywell that day, but the bite was slow.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys , I sorta thought I needed to shorten them up a bit but wasnt sure. The pic makes everything look bigger than it actually is but the longest leader is 8 inches or so. I also took some glow in the dark paint and put a couple spots on the spoons. One of them is a swedish pimple that didnt need much alteration except the leader and size 10 gold salmon egg hook. Now if I could just find some minnows......the dead salted ones I have in the freezer will have to do , theres no perch at Findlay anyhow


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

A fly dropper. Now that's a good idea for the panfish.

Alan


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good job yonderfishin....Kinda go with Fish2Win's comment to keep from being tangled all to often..... Keep us posted on how they work for you.....jON sR.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fall of 2009 Mrphish and Mark from Mark's Bait & Taclke..introduced me to them I believe they were called Ol'Pete's for Erie Perch..I rigged some small spoons with a tru-turn hook and used them this past summer for Crappie..Leader was only 3 in long..They worked real well....JIM...CL....:F


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

i tie mine 3- 4" with size 6 aberdeen hook caught perch,crappy,and bluegill off so far.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Just to verify , ...I read that the best way to fish them is to drop them and bounce around on the bottom like trying to stir up the silt or whatever and then slowly raise them ????


----------

